# Muzzle loader for sale with accessories



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Thompson Center 50 cal. Thunder Hawk muzzle loader,black composite stock,stainless matte barrel
4x16x40 Tasco scope

Cleaned religiously after each use.

One full 1 pound bottle of Hodgon Pyrodex Select RS (FFG equivalent)
83 musket caps
20 assorted bullets
16, 300 grain 45 caliber sabot 50 caliber Hornady SST-ML bullets (the ones I use and are the most accurate)
37 fifty grain Pyrodex powder pellets,takes 2 per shot,so you have powder pellets for 18 shots
extra stainless steel musket nipple
stainless steel nipple for #11 caps
wrenchs to change both
brass CV brand powder measure with 2 measure's, not 100% sure how much each measure is, have not used them in a while
assorted cleaning jags and a box of lubed cleaning patches
3 speed loaders

$350.00 or best offer for the whole set up. It's fully everything you need to go get that buck or doe with a muzzle loader.


----------

